# porch bracket patterns needed



## nankc (Sep 17, 2011)

I need to find patterns for porch brackets. I can find LOTS of sites that sell finished brackets, but I want the patterns so I can make them myself. Any help greatly appreciated! Thanks!
Nancy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*porch brackets?*

What are they? post a link to one of those many sites and tell us which one you like....and them "maybe" we can help.
Your question is not specific enough...like "I need to find a recipe for cookies." 
Or even a picture of your old one?  bill


----------

